# Can I Sky Plus Thursday's dressage?



## sallyg (31 July 2012)

As title really.  Is it possible to Sky Plus things on the red button?  And how do i find out which things will be on the tv and which will only be on red button?  I've looked on the BBC website but it doesn't seem to tell you, only what time things are on.  
Thanks from a confused person


----------



## millimoo (1 August 2012)

Yes you can 
All the BBC sports channels are available from 450 on sky 
I have HD, but I'm assuming they are there for none HD?


----------



## millimoo (1 August 2012)

Re-reading, you cant record from the red button itsf though. However from channel 450, it's like a normal listing ...


----------



## SECRETSQUIRRELS (1 August 2012)

yes and in HD if you have sky plus HD box- channels 450 to 474 are in HD according to my sky box, and it lists a string of none HD channels afterwards


----------



## Britestar (1 August 2012)

Thank you and I wish I'd known this on Monday!


----------



## Brummyrat (1 August 2012)

Can I join in please?  I dont have sky, just freeview and a box thingie recorder.  Ive given up searching for where the dressage might be shown, unless anyone knows for sure?  I'll just have to record all BBC1 and hope for the best


----------



## Shooting Star (1 August 2012)

Brummyrat said:



			Can I join in please?  I dont have sky, just freeview and a box thingie recorder.  Ive given up searching for where the dressage might be shown, unless anyone knows for sure?  I'll just have to record all BBC1 and hope for the best 

Click to expand...

for us lowly people with only freeview I think the BBC website is the best bet or at least it didn't let me down whilst they were messing around with the XC and SJ, they record it all there and you can choose to view live or play back later. Once the session starts you'll find a link to it here http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video

... and now I'm going to run & hide whilst saying that I've got tickets for tomorrow - so so so excited


----------

